# CURIOUS: Graphite vs. White...Input on which is better for the eyes visually...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am 99 percent sure I'm going to go with the Graphite; just waiting for my racked up point accumulation to come through. I've been hoarding. I also Coinstar"ed" $56.96 today...Should be able to get this baby for free and then some.
*
CURIOUS: Graphite vs. White...Which is better for the eyes; from a visual standpoint? I wear reading glasses and wonder if one is easier on the eyes than the other. Any input/feedback. Any optometrist out there?...lol. *


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Both. For now. I'll eventually cancel one. No help. I know. Sorry.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

malligator said:


> Both. For now. I'll eventually cancel one. No help. I know. Sorry.


LOL...I was considering ordering both and sending one back. Then I was considering waiting for Target to have them on display...but I could never wait that long. I had my K1 overnight shipped because I had ants in my pants.


----------



## ninagsmith (Jul 31, 2010)

I bought the white after much consideration because looking at the photos it seems to me that the greater contrast with the graphite may cause eye strain after long periods of reading.  I have middle aged eyes and adjusting from the dark to the light causes strain.  Also, it does seem that the graphite would absorb more heat when reading in the sun.  

Nina


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

There is already a poll in progress on the subject:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30763.0.html


----------



## Logiedan (Jul 30, 2010)

ninagsmith said:


> I bought the white after much consideration because looking at the photos it seems to me that the greater contrast with the graphite may cause eye strain after long periods of reading. I have middle aged eyes and adjusting from the dark to the light causes strain. Also, it does seem that the graphite would absorb more heat when reading in the sun.
> 
> Nina


Huh. I've never heard of too _much_ contrast causing eyestrain, only the other way around. Is this actually a legitimate concern?


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

Graphite because the reviews I read said the graphite had better contrast than the white. I also think the graphite looks sleeker and I think it will stay cleaner looking and hide wear and tear better.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've always preferred black iPods to white (or silver) ones and I like to be consistent! Also, I live in NY City, and it would probably break some local law if I didn't buy it in black graphite!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered the graphite and just think it looks so much better than the white plastic look.  Kind of like having that perfect "little black dress or black tux".  With the two colors side-by-side my eyes just prefer the graphite.  Hope that holds true when I actually have it in my hands.... I'm thinking it will.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I Have the DX in white and I have an eye disease amongst other illnesses
that affects my eyes and I find the white is great and I could see the writing
very well. no complaints ....


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Graphite, because I always end up putting on a dark skin on all my kindles, seems to feel better for me when I read.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I  have  Glaucoma and adding a darker skin on my white K2 - with a bold font hack made it much easier on my eyes.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

LauraB said:


> Graphite, because I always end up putting on a dark skin on all my kindles, seems to feel better for me when I read.


My boyfriend is the same way. I'm the opposite. I have tried dark or more colorful skins. I find them too distracting. I put on and a short time later peeled off a dark colorful decalgirl skin from my Kindle for this reason. I think, for me, the white K3 or a lighter skin fools my brain by making the reading area appear larger and I fall more easily into the book I'm reading if that makes sense.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't been able to use dark skins on my Kindle because I found all the white space between the pieces distracting. I'm SO looking forward to the darker Kindle so that I can use the darker skins.

Of course, just my luck, all the skins I'll want will be lighter colored and I'll have the same problem in reverse this time.


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I like the white one best just like my K2 but.. i do have a case for mine (JAVOedge flip style case in Kimono it's purple!)  Maybe someday I'll get this one...-sigh-


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I keep going to the K3 site and flipping photos of the graphite and the white back and forth 

Esthetically:  I like the Graphite
VISUALLY:  I like the White

So, now I'm actually glad my vouchers didn't arrive in time; because now, I'm leaning more towards white.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking at the comparison in the above photos, I would say, "without a doubt, the graphite!" 

On the other hand, I have Decalgirls skin 'Sacred' on my K2i and it definately makes the words stand out more!!! If my K2i wasn't only 5 months old, I would definately get the new K3 in graphite because of the outstanding contrast!


----------



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm going to say the graphite would be easier on the eyes--at least for me. White is always a distraction. I think the darker color would help keep my eyes focused on the screen. Kind of how a dark picture frame helps the viewer focus on a painting. Besides, the darker one won't show smudges.

Andrew E. Kaufman/Author


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

sjc said:


> I keep going to the K3 site and flipping photos of the graphite and the white back and forth
> 
> Esthetically: I like the Graphite
> VISUALLY: I like the White


Well, Andrew, your mileage may vary! I have exactly the opposite impression.

On my graphite DX I widen the margins (fewer words per line) to give more white space between the text and the frame. It's more comfortable reading because my eye is drawn to the dark frame. I suppose the graphite gives better contrast--making the background appear lighter--but the more important contrast is the darker text, which this new screen has. The way I see it, my eye will be drawn to the text and not the frame on the white model.

I agree, the graphite has an attractive appearance, but for actually reading, I chose white, after flipping through the images as well. Instead of just 'eyeballing' the images, i read the page on each image. I found myself aware of the dark frame, which disappeared to me when I switched to white. I fine it more relaxing, and more like paper pages to have it all light colored.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I agree, the graphite has an attractive appearance, but for actually reading, I chose white, after flipping through the images as well. Instead of just 'eyeballing' the images, i read the page on each image. I found myself aware of the dark frame, which disappeared to me when I switched to white. I fine it more relaxing, and more like paper pages to have it all light colored.


That is exactly why I am tending to lean more towards the white now; after thinking about it. The graphite is appealing but I think the white is easier on the eyes. I think the dark frame may be bothersome. Watch me end up ordering both and sending one back...lol.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

sjc said:


> That is exactly why I am tending to lean more towards the white now; after thinking about it. The graphite is appealing but I think the white is easier on the eyes. I think the dark frame may be bothersome. Watch me end up ordering both and sending one back...lol.


I love reading these posts by those who prefer the white k3, a viewpoint that I just can't fathom. Once I get my graphite k3 (3g/wifi!), I doubt I'll ever have a white Kindle again if I can help it. We may see this differently - - but if people were all the same, what a boring world it would be.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

CaroleC


> I love reading these posts by those who prefer the white k3, a viewpoint that I just can't fathom. Once I get my graphite k3 (3g/wifi!), I doubt I'll ever have a white Kindle again if I can help it. We may see this differently - - but if people were all the same, what a boring world it would be. Smiley


Do you suppose that it is because I've been reading on the K1 for nearly 3 years? I'm so torn at this point; I'm almost glad they are on back order...gives me more time to decide.

I would like some positive input re: visual aspect; as I already wear eyeglasses. I don't want to be distracted or get eye fatigue.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

There are so many threads here where people said they had to have skins because the white popped out at them (and their eyes).

Amazon should have made them all the same color so that you and others would not have to decide.

I prefer the graphite and definitely think the contrast is better.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a dark skin on my K2 and on my DX, so I'm not a bit worried about the contrast.  I'm looking forward to the graphite color.

I never skinned my K1 and it got so grungy.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The screens are actually exactly the same.  So it doesn't really matter which one you order.  Get the one you like.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Typical me...
I ordered both.  I will decide which one to keep and which one to return.  I know me; I wouldn't have been happy without being able to see both in person.  Can't wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Typical me...
> I ordered both. I will decide which one to keep and which one to return. I know me; I wouldn't have been happy without being able to see both in person. Can't wait for them to arrive!!


I did the same thing - figured why torture myself by second guessing


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hopefully those returns will become refurbs very quickly.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd have preferred white because my K2 is white and I saw no reason to change a winner.  But I wanted wifi, and it is graphite only.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Hopefully those returns will become refurbs very quickly.


Whichever one I don't keep is already spoken for - I get one week to decide before I have to hand it over.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Whichever one I don't keep is already spoken for - I get one week to decide before I have to hand it over.


Wow...and no returns...lol.

I'm glad that I'm not the only one who ordered both. I just don't want any regrets; so why take the chance? I plan on using it daily (as I have my K1) and want to be as comfortable as possible (visually) while doing so. (Well a nice cushy chair sounds nice too...lol.)


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I ordered both as well.  I figured I would make up my mind before the shipping date and just cancel one.  But now I'm thinking maybe I'll just check them both out and send back the one I decide against.  Although it may not go back.....I have a friend at work who may want the one I don't want.  I just can't seem to make up my mind between 3G/wi-fi and just wi-fi.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I ordered both as well. I figured I would make up my mind before the shipping date and just cancel one. But now I'm thinking maybe I'll just check them both out and send back the one I decide against. Although it may not go back.....I have a friend at work who may want the one I don't want. I just can't seem to make up my mind between 3G/wi-fi and just wi-fi.


My K1 has always been a bit difficult with the signal in my house...fine as soon as I pull out of my plat. So I got the 3G just so that won't be a problem any longer.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

The graphite should increase the apparent contrast considerably, that's a good enough reason for me. I don't expect the darker case to be any more distracting than my white K1, at least I hope not.


----------

